# Samsung UN65H7150 and PS4 settings help



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

I was watching the new X-Men Days of Future Past Rogue Cut on Blu Ray with my PS4 and my Samsung TV. I noticed in some scenes (for those who have seen the movie, the first scene in which Wolverine meets the Prof. in the past at the mansion) there was some sort of flickering going on..like a brief light flash that would happen every few seconds or so. The flash were just that, a flash for a millisecond. I noticed this only in some scenes, but I was not sure what was causing this. I tested the same disc on my PS3 and an older Toshiba 40" and there was no issue at all.

I was wondering if anyone knew what the issue could be?

Also,on an unrelated note, are there any good known calibration for either this TV or the PS4 itself? I believe I have my colors set correctly on my TV in that the colors don't bother me, but I always worry about certain dark scenes being too dark. I have searched all over and I don't seem to find anything that is good for either of them. Some tell me to set the TV to PC mode for use with the PS4 but I am not sure if that is good for Blu Rays or just games (also, I don't think the picture looks all that clear in PC even though I am told by others online that it is). Other posts have talked about changing RGB from automatic on the PS4 to Full and on my TV set the HDMI black levels to Normal...i have tried messing with that but it seems that I get the same effect from setting black levels to low and keeping the PS4 on automatic. I would assume that there is a reason to keep it automatic, as if the PS4 needs to be in limited for one reason or the other...so basically, I have no idea of what I am doing with this.

Any help on these issues would be great..either from providing helpful links or just your personal experience. And I apologize if what I am asking is too generic.


Thanks


----------

